# Acanthoscurria geniculata lifespan?



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Just wondering really, I've got a very small _A. geniculata _sling and I've been wondering about growth rate too.

One more thing: what is the natural habitat for _A. geniculata_? I've seen conflicting information on the internets. Some say humid forests and some say dry scrub-land :roll:

I'll be checking ph0bia's care-sheets after this anyway so the second bit isn't so important.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Kinda dry with open water source and a spray every now and then.
The eat like monsters and grow like weeds 
Lifespan depends entirely on the rate at which they are grown on and thier sex.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

From my recollection it's Brazilian rainforest however rainforest can be described as various environments, not necessarily wet. I provide a level of moisture for the 4 Ive owned and provide similar for N. chromatus and B. albopilosum - giving the substrate at least a sports bottle of water in a faunarium, it dries out within 2 weeks so I do the same again. These are giants, reaching 9-10", with a large appetite and a lifespan of up to 20+ years. However, as was hinted on here, the genus is getting a review.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

